
Building an ARM blade server - kyllikki
http://vincentsanders.blogspot.co.uk/2013/04/when-you-make-something-cleaning-it-out.html
======
timthorn
Very cool indeed - though the Boston Viridis might be an easier way to get
lots of ARM nodes in a rack.

As the platform is in Cambridge, I should remind everyone of the Cambridge
MakeSpace which has just officially opened, and would be a great place to help
build that kind of chassis.

~~~
kyllikki
I think the Boston Viridis falls into the "commercial blade server" category
and as suggested in the conclusion is how it should be done if you were not
using existing dev boards.

Is that an invite to show me round Cambridge MakeSpace? ;-) I was thinking
about the open evening on tuesday but it is very inconvenient.

~~~
timthorn
Ah, sorry - I thought you'd been buying devboards to populate the unit.

Yes, I'm sure a visit to MakeSpace could be arranged. My username at gmail.

------
rorrr2
What I'm really surprised is why is not everything running on ARM yet. Is it a
compiler issue?

ARM chips are powerful, cheap, and open.

~~~
rubinelli
Virtualization removed much of the appeal of running a small, power-efficient
physical server. If you want a low-powered server, you just take a slice of a
much bigger one. And if you don't need to run it 24/7, you can simply stop it
and "spin it up" later.

~~~
jkldotio
Also in many VPS slices you have a guaranteed amount of compute power but when
the others aren't using the CPU you can use more, burstable RAM allocations
too, whereas a dedicated blade trying to compete with a Linode slice will have
hard limits. While that doesn't apply to all use cases it's a fairly common
one.

